# DOS attack or rt module bug ?

## Gentree

Hi,

I have presistant problems with using rt73 driver, wpasupplicant with a Dlink usb wifi dongle.

This has worked well for over six months but in recent weeks has started to crash the system.

First it was very occasionally but today it has already happend 3 times. 

I have not changed the kernel or the driver in that time. 

```
Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_regbusy_read: Error - Indirect register access failed: offset=0x0000308c, value=0x06011120

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:24 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:25 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

Apr 26 12:08:25 linbox kernel: phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71.

```

I currently have 500k log file.

It's spamming the error log about 26 times PER SECOND with this message . If don't spot it happening (like because the internet acces ceases to work) it eventually locks the system: keyboard leds light up and nothing responds.

If I can catch it in time it seems to be enough to unplug the wifi and replug after a short wait.

I'm wondering if someone is trying to crack the router password. 

Any suggestions?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## paulbiz

No idea, but if you google the error message there are other people with the same issue. For example

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/362875

----------

